# 2017 AGR cards



## Acela150 (Apr 22, 2017)

Hi All

Quick question.

Has anyone received their AGR 2017 status cards? I made select plus for the first time. And have yet to receive any card for the lounges. I got the coupons though.

Is this something that I should head over to flyertalk for the AGR insider to solve? If he or she still exists.

Thanks in advance

Steve


----------



## pennyk (Apr 22, 2017)

I received my 2017 Select Executive card a couple of months ago. I have no idea if an AGR insider still exists on Flyertalk. I would phone AGR rather than rely on Flyertalk.


----------



## jis (Apr 22, 2017)

I received my Select Plus Card for 2017 many moons ago.


----------



## Acela150 (Apr 22, 2017)

Thanks. I'll call AGR.


----------



## Acela150 (Apr 22, 2017)

Just got off the phone with AGR.. They said ti was mailed Feb 25th.  The agent on the phone ordered me a replacement that will take 3-6 weeks to arrive  Good news is that I can still access the lounges as the agent said that if I go to the lounge they can pull up my info on the computer that will show my Select + status. 

I'll add to the story too for kicks. I told my Mom that it'll be a while before I get the card in the mail. I said if I'm at 30th Street I'd like to use a clean bathroom. :lol: She told me "I don't wanna hear it". When I tried to tell her the mens rooms at 30th Street are nasty. Not to mention last time I went to use one of the public mens rooms APD was tending to a Herion OD.


----------



## Bex (Apr 22, 2017)

Hey, I can think of two movies that feature murders in the bathroom of 30th Street Station!


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 25, 2017)

Is "Murder at 30th Street Station" a prequel to "Miracle on 34th Street"? :huh: :giggle: (I bet it's not a Christmas movie!)


----------



## dlagrua (May 7, 2017)

My 2017 select membership card arrived here in February..

Not too many additional benefits with select but we did get a few coupons and lounge guest passes. Occasionally I see a "select" offering in the shopping portal so I guess that it pays to work your way up in AGR membership. .


----------



## TinCan782 (May 7, 2017)

I made Select - I don't know when...I logged on to AGR a couple of days ago and noticed that I was Select...don't know when and haven't received any notification.


----------



## TinCan782 (May 13, 2017)

FrensicPic said:


> I made Select - I don't know when...I logged on to AGR a couple of days ago and noticed that I was Select...don't know when and haven't received any notification.


Update: Received my Select 2017 card on 5/12/17


----------



## Acela150 (May 15, 2017)

Got my card in the mail today.


----------



## NorthShore (May 28, 2017)

the_traveler said:


> Is "Murder at 30th Street Station" a prequel to "Miracle on 34th Street"? :huh: :giggle: (I bet it's not a Christmas movie!)


Thanksgiving. Family gatherings.... what can I say?


----------

